# PSE Brute X



## Capt Justin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just picked up a 2013 Brute X. Anyone on here shoot one and how do you like it? It comes with a whisker biscuit. Was thinking about changing that out for a drop away.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I shoot the stinger 3g which is the step underneath the brute and it's a dang good bow for the price. Went three for three a couple weeks ago at the lease, had a 10, 11, and a doe. Did the job as good as you could ask for!!! I went ahead and put custom sting and drop away rest on mine, I chronoed it at 293fps in Bridge City, you'll like it I would imagine!!! I also shot the slick trick magnums for the first time on those deer and I was impressed, I know if you put an arrow in the boiler room any head will work, but the slicks are very sharp and ate those poor deer up.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

I love my brute X.........it quickly became my go to bow. I don't even think about my Mathews anymore so I sold it


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's what I shoot. I am very happy with it. I do have a drop away rather than the biscuit though. Get to shooting you should enjoy it!


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

I love my Brute too! Great bow at a great price! I bought mine bare and added the top end trophy ridge biscuit, react sight, and stabilizer on mine.


----------

